# Solid and Isoechoic Thyroid Nodules Without Malignant Sonographic Features: Compariso



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Solid and Isoechoic Thyroid Nodules Without Malignant Sonographic Features: Comparison of Malignancy Rate According to Nodule Size, Shape and Color Doppler Pattern.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...=General-Article&utm_campaign=Article-Section


----------

